# :( nervous farting



## lola49 (Apr 3, 2014)

does anyone have this problem....i cant get rid of it..... first i would get gassy when nervous....now i get nervous that i will get gassy out. I actually panic about it... it has happend so much that i avoid situations where it will happen. im so sad about this any words of encouragement are welcomed


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

just take it as a joke lol. that's all i would say. gassy stomach's shouldn't bother.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah but if you don't accept that it is your body and you can't control it then you will always see this flaw in you. You must accept yourself though, I know you're "embarassed" but you don't need to tell others or be disgusted within yourself over something as small as this honestly........... it's just gas, my mom has CRAZY gas. As a result instead of getting mad at her for doing it, we choose to laugh it off...

it's just a gas XD lol, it doesn't have to be sad.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Blame it on someone else.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Stop eating baked beans.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a similar issue in that when I'm anxious my stomach tenses up and squeezes out any air making me burp repeatedly. 

Maybe some over the counter remedies like Beano, a laxative tea, prunes, coffee. Get it out of your system first thing in the morning and then feel better the rest of the day.

And as others have suggested, take a look at your diet and study the foods. Certain ones make more gas, you may want to stop eating them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This belongs in Secondary disorders.

.....learn to not be so nervous with your thinking - that can produce less nerves and less gas.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Justlittleme said:


> Yeah but if you don't accept that it is your body and you can't control it then you will always see this flaw in you. You must accept yourself though, I know you're "embarassed" but you don't need to tell others or be disgusted within yourself over something as small as this honestly........... it's just gas, my mom has CRAZY gas. As a result instead of getting mad at her for doing it, we choose to laugh it off...
> 
> it's just a gas XD lol, it doesn't have to be sad.


This is very cute but there's more to it than that.  (no offence to you)


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

don36 said:


> This is very cute but there's more to it than that.  (no offence to you)


I'm not the best advice I just know these things from my own experiences so I figure I'd tell her what I know myself. Sometimes if we just accept ourselves it reduces our anxiety lots.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear that OP that must be terrible  I've actually never heard of this before, for me I mostly start chewing the inside of my cheeks, grinding my teeth, mind going blank leading to looking down and smiling (I effing hate that one...), etc, but I'm sure those all sound much more desirable than your current struggle. 

I'm also sure this has crossed your mind but have you thought of taking something for it like Gas-X? Or maybe there's even some prescription stuff. I've been trying to drink a lot of fruit and veggie smoothies lately which notoriously gives you gas so I've been trying out Gas-X, it doesn't completely eliminate the problem from what I've seen but I think it helps a little at least.


----------



## Iam25 (Apr 4, 2014)

Omg I know what you mean. I had this for tears I don't know how it started but it ruined my school like
I think it started after my grandmother died. I was in sixth grade. I start farming loud in class. The next day it happened again. The third day I was so embarrassed that I hid in the girls locker room and the school did a search for me.I dread classrooms. I fear it will happen. It's hard I understand. It's not quite is bc it happens only when our social anxiety kicks in. It is horrible and a cycle. After suffering for years, I learned dome tips. Shuffle in your seat it will muffle the sound if you feel it is coming out and you can't escape. Put ur sweater on ur chair if it's wood or plastic and sit on that. Don't eat gassy foods. Take deep breaths when you stuck in quiet environments, and focus on your breathing, breath from you stomach and hold your breath for at least five seconds before letting go. But shredded underwear. It will hide and any smell if u do rip one. Also think positive when you go out. This is all psychological our body is reacting to our nerves. Some people sweat when nervous others shake, we fart. We seem to have the short end of the stick.It seem funny to some people on the forum, but it's not. You wouldn't be laughing if you suffered from this
Keep you head up. I noticed that concentrating outwardly, away from your thoughts and fears calms your nerves and symptoms. Distract yourself.


----------



## notalone94 (Sep 4, 2014)

I have this same gas issue and it's horrible especially as a girl. I sit in class and feel like it's closing in on me and then my stomach starts to tighten, I take shorter breaths, the sweating starts and its all downhill from there. Being around people always does it. It doesn't matter where I am. Grocery store, school, library etc. The sad part is that people remember that about you and they don't want to be around you due to this. I try to stay away from people as much as I can. It's very lonely......


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

This is brilliant.


----------



## Strider579 (Sep 7, 2014)

Blame the dog.


----------



## jasdiddlyola (Jan 31, 2015)

That's not funny whatsoever I am diagnosed with anxiety issues (enhanced by mental health issues ) and diagnosed with stomach issues(had my gall bladder removed because of it only to find nearly 15years later that I have IBS ( irritable bowel syndrome) and other stomach issues that can cause gas issues and also be made worse by anxiety issues. And yes I fart or toot or when nervous as well .problem is that because of my stomach issues most bowel movements I have are diarrhea and sometimes because diarrhea is normal for me I accidentally shart(mess my pants if I fart) and my stomach issues are worse when I'm nervous and I find it embarrassing that people think this is funny because some of us may have medical issues that cause us to toot when nervous and worse for me because I also suffer from either diagnoses bipolar ,schizophrenia,depression, psychosis paranoia,etc. And its humiliating not funny it sad people are amused by things like this at the expense of someone else. People who find amusement in that don't realize their remarks or reactions to what they find amusing may be "considered harassment and humiliation to someone else and could cause more mental pain and suffering than they may or may not already be experiencing that and could be confused or misunderstood as defamation of character and possibly infringe of someone else's right to privacy ,freedom of expression with out be treated unequal judged against or alienated all at someone else expense for the sake of amusement laughter etc. And yes its embarrassing when that happens but I should feel comfortable enough to express myself apologize and not have to explain myself blame the dog for fear of unjust punishment etc. Over something my body may not be able to control even with medications etc. So don't feel bad y'all ain't alone.


----------



## mdw41820 (Jan 29, 2015)

I can relate to this. I don't get gassy but my stomach starts talking making these wet squishy sounds. It doesn't really happen unless I'm in a super quiet environment then I start thinking "oh god what if my stomach starts making those weird sounds" then when I start getting anxiety about my stomach making those sounds it prompts my stomach to start making those sounds! It's awful. I hate it so much when I'm having to take exams in the classroom because it gets so loud that people cut their eyes at me. Sorry, man. I wish I knew the answer to how to solve this myself.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

I have the same problem, it's so embarrassing omg :/


----------

